# Tips to manage divorce impact to teenager



## mr_confused (Oct 14, 2011)

Any tips on how to minimize the impact of divorce on a 14 year old?

Do you discuss it with them prior to moving out?
Was there any time of year better than another (I'm thinking end of school year)?

Any tips welcomed.

Thanks


----------

